# How Many Small Kitchen Appliances Do You Own?



## aadesh62 (Jan 19, 2021)

I don't think that this topic been brought up before (if it has, please indulge me).

How many small kitchen appliances do you own?

What I mean is Food Processors, Coffee Makers, Slot Toasters, Slow Cookers, Pressure Cookers, Blenders, Panini Presses ...
I'll stop now.

192.168.2.1
192.168.0.1
192.168.1.128


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

slow cooker, rice cooker, ice cream maker, pressure cooker, food processor, griddler, hand mixer, bread maker, toaster, microwave oven. electric tea kettle (2), electric pot

Thanks, I've been thinning out stuff and see things here that can go.


----------



## Gayle in KY (May 13, 2002)

I have 22 that I can think of. Apparently, I bought everything in multiple sizes and back-up for the ones I use most. And that's just the electric ones. I also have non-electric equivalents of most, not counting pans and knives. Some of those are also in multiples.


----------



## audacity (Feb 14, 2020)

Gayle in KY said:


> I have 22 that I can think of. Apparently, I bought everything in multiple sizes and back-up for the ones I use most. And that's just the electric ones. I also have non-electric equivalents of most, not counting pans and knives. Some of those are also in multiples.


22!? Where does it all go!? lol

I have...

...hnmn.

Now I know why my cooking is bland.


----------



## Gayle in KY (May 13, 2002)

@audacity, shelves, lots of shelves.


audacity said:


> 22!? Where does it all go!? lol
> 
> I have...
> 
> ...


The microwave, toaster oven, toaster, coffeemaker, small coffeemaker (I use it for tea), and electric kettle are on the counters. The rest are on shelves - lots and lots of shelves. 

There's a method to my madness. We lose our power pretty often and I can run the small appliances on a small solar generator. Nobody wants to be around me if I can't make coffee. (I also have 2 non-electric coffeepots, just in case)


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

I don't like clutter so keep my counters clear and am very proficient with a knife so we have very few small kitchen appliances. An electric kettle, a bread maker, a toaster oven (which saves a lot on electricity) when we do not use the stove, an immersion blender, a rice maker which makes rice really quickly using steam and a microwave. I use these items all the time. I did have a food processor but it was more trouble to clean than it was worth. Gave it to a friend who loves it.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

probably too many

the ones I think are worth while having are

decent drip coffe maker
Quisinart food processor 
kitchen aid stand mixer 
Nesco roaster the big one around 20 quarts
toaster - must have magnetic and not thermal hold down
LEM big bite #12 meat grinder , makes grinding up a few deer at a time a breeze
electric pressure cooker , makes such good rice in short time and many other uses it can double as a slow cooker
microwave , handy for reheating leftovers
electric griddle , gets the kids making pancakes at the table hard to make enough on the stove fast enough

if it is a single purpose tool it better make that task very efficient


----------



## doozie (May 21, 2005)

I have lots, I can live without them, but I find some tasks to be much easier with a food processor but yes, it's a pain to clean, I did see someone use plastic wrap over the bowl before locking the top on, great idea if you dont have to feed anything into the chute. My immersion stick blender is also handy and doesn't take up room.
Most recently I've been using a good quality stand mixer to help knead my bread. It's been mostly on a shelf for the past 10 years and I was using a breadmaker to knead dough before that. I have a stand alone cabinet and a shelf or two in the shed for all my stuff. It all cycles back in and out of the kitchen depending on what I'm interested in making.

DH has his Keurig and a Mr coffee, microwave, and a stand alone induction "burner" he prefers to use. So of course we had to get pots and pans that work on it, we even found some All Clad brand at the thrift store that will outlast the darn thing.

What I've had and sent on its way was a big toaster oven, worked great, but took up too much room on the counter. Also my family sized roasters and crock pots, but found some smaller sized replacements of course LOL...


----------



## hiddensprings (Aug 6, 2009)

My favorite is my Kitchen Aide Mixer. I use it for a lot of stuff like grinding meat, making pasta, etc (I have lots of accessories) I also have a Ninja Food Processor that does double/triple duty. A Air Fryer that also does toast, bakes, broils, etc. Microwave because it came with the house. And a pressure cooker. That's about it. I got rid of so much when I got things that did double duty. Easier to store less mess


----------



## 67drake (May 6, 2020)

I couldn’t even tell you. My wife doesn’t even know. We’d be in the area of 25 or so,seriously. 
Our latest is a Pampered Chef air fryer. THAT one I use. Faster than the oven, but doesn’t turn food into rubber like a microwave. For example, after hitting up the salad bar, and a few cups of soup, I had a few pieces of cod left over from my Friday night fish fry at the diner. The next day I put the cod in the air fryer for 4-5 minutes. It was nice and hot, but still crispy. I love this thing.


----------



## DKJ (Jan 17, 2021)

doozie said:


> I have lots, I can live without them, but I find some tasks to be much easier with a food processor but yes, it's a pain to clean, I did see someone use plastic wrap over the bowl before locking the top on, great idea if you dont have to feed anything into the chute. My immersion stick blender is also handy and doesn't take up room.
> Most recently I've been using a good quality stand mixer to help knead my bread. It's been mostly on a shelf for the past 10 years and I was using a bread maker to knead dough before that. I have a stand alone cabinet and a shelf or two in the shed for all my stuff. It all cycles back in and out of the kitchen depending on what I'm interested in making.
> 
> DH has his Keurig and a Mr coffee, microwave, and a stand alone induction "burner" he prefers to use. So of course we had to get pots and pans that work on it, we even found some All Clad brand at the thrift store that will outlast the darn thing.
> ...





aadesh62 said:


> I don't think that this topic been brought up before (if it has, please indulge me).
> 
> How many small kitchen appliances do you own?
> 
> ...


Too many for sure, but I'm slowly trimming the list. Still have a Vita-mix, Cuisinart Food Processor from the early 90's, stick blender and toaster. I think my pots and pans will outlive me, same for my good knives. Just bought a vintage 1962-65 Kitchen-aid stand mixer that was made by Hobart. I'm hanging on to my old percolator coffee pots and french press. 

I read in one post that they had a portable induction burner. When my stove was repaired with low end aftermarket burners, I hated them so we yanked them out, and set a piece of Fibertec material on top of the range as an easy clean surface for the two portable induction units that I do all my cooking on. Those, plus my instant pots are all that I need. I confess I have a small family of 4 instant pots (3 different sizes). I use one or more of them every day. I have a small convection oven that does take up counter space but is so nice to have in the summer. When the oven went out, we just replaced the element and decided to look into a natural gas pizza oven with the money we saved by repairing rather than replacing the range. After reading reviews on new appliances, we've decided to keep repairing the ones we have. One possible addition may be a freeze dryer, but I am not sure about the heavy investment since it is just my husband and I.


----------



## altair (Jul 23, 2011)

We don't have too many as young adults and even then maybe only 2 we use daily/weekly (in bold). The rest are maybe a few times a year, if that.

*Toaster*, *microwave*, blender, dehydrator, electric mixer, crockpot, cream separator.

One of these days I will be bougie and aspire to get a waffle maker.


----------



## DKJ (Jan 17, 2021)

altair said:


> We don't have too many as young adults and even then maybe only 2 we use daily/weekly (in bold). The rest are maybe a few times a year, if that.
> 
> *Toaster*, *microwave*, blender, dehydrator, electric mixer, crockpot, cream separator.
> 
> One of these days I will be bougie and aspire to get a waffle maker.


Check out the thrift stores if you have any in your area. That's where I got my vintage ones. We ended up not using them, so I sold them last year at a yard sale. Now that I'm making sourdough bread, I wish I still had one. Forgot to say that I recently also found a vintage Sunbeam skillet (solid stainless steel, must be 1/4 inch thick) at a Veteran's Thrift Store for $3. It's missing one handle, but otherwise heats up evenly. Now I'm on the hunt to find another for the handle and spare parts.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Jan 20, 2021

I have a lot of appliances I rarely use. I really need to get the dehydrator off the kitchen counter. The only things that get used a lot are hubby's coffee maker and the microwave.

Coffee maker, toaster, microwave, dehydrator, 2 electric skillets (one stays with the camping supplies), crock pot, insta-pot type cooker, 2 blenders, food processor/mixer/blender, mini-Foreman, breakfast sandwich maker, electric kettle, electric roaster, I think that's all I have. Actually I have 3 dehydrators, 2 complete, one is missing the top but it's around here somewhere.

The old corn popper and deep fryer went out with the trash last year.


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

Too many, Kitchen aid stand mixer, hand mixer, toaster, waffle iron, blender, bread mixer, grain grinder, 2 dehydrators, food processor, mini food processor, mini-Foreman grill, regular sized Forman grill, microwave, roaster oven, immersion blender, vacuum sealer, yogurt maker, electric jar opener, electric knife, air popper. If you're talking non-electric then add two pressure pans, two pressure canners, meat grinder, salad maker, mandolin, wall mounted can opener, Squeezo. I'm not counting the coffee maker because its being donated. I don't drink coffee and in the five years since dh passed away its never been used. Time to re-home. Several of my small appliances are new but most are from auctions, garage sales and thrift shops. Since I buy used I often have two of an item in case one gives up the ghost but those are stored in the basement not kitchen, pantry or laundry room.


----------



## audacity (Feb 14, 2020)

Danaus29 said:


> Jan 20, 2021
> 
> I have a lot of appliances I rarely use. I really need to get the dehydrator off the kitchen counter. The only things that get used a lot are hubby's coffee maker and the microwave.
> 
> ...


A dehydrator is one of the things I want. That and a great meat grinder.


----------



## alida (Feb 8, 2015)

Hum, when it comes to small electrical appliances I have a small microwave, convection toaster oven, coffee maker, immersion blender, VitaMix blender, hand mixer and Instantpot which is a pressure cooker and slow cooker. That's about it. I went without a microwave for five years and was gifted one this year. It's very small and takes up far less space than the early 1990's version I had before and now I use it 3-4 times a week. I have little space so the toaster oven, coffee maker and microwave are the only appliances on the counter.


----------



## sapphira (Mar 24, 2003)

Only just starting to get some other than coffee pots and microwave. Hate my stove and don't want to use it. Just got an Oster skillet, large. Has already been a blessing as I cook for 8 2x a week. Cooked best chicken and rice in it last nite. Really needed this. The instapot is my next buy. Want to get oven for outside propane burner. Am remodeling tiny kitchen this spring and the stove goes. Why not cook with small appliances. House is maybe 900 sq. feet.


----------



## JRHill02 (Jun 20, 2020)

Wow. Folks with grid power.... Our most often used electric appliance is the rotary coffee grinder. After that is the rice cooker. Then is the microwave but rarely. We run stuff during the day when we are making power and charging batteries. Or we cook on the woodburner most often during the winter.

But really, do ya need all those kitchen things?


----------



## oregon woodsmok (Dec 19, 2010)

Lots and lots of them and they all get used.

It's a lot easier to process and store food of you have the right equipment. It's also easier to cook if you have the right equipment.

Most of them are pretty much commonly used appliances except for maybe the grain mill. I don't know too many people who grind their own grain into flour. But I need gluten free flour and when I started cooking gluten free, there was nothing to buy and that left me to make my own flour or do without.


----------



## Gayle in KY (May 13, 2002)

I kept thinking about this question, so I went and looked. I have over 60! Some of them are the same appliance, but in different sizes, some are back-up in case the one I use the most dies, some were given to me by people who didn't know I already had one (or more)..I have a lot of them in non-electric versions, too. So much stuff...


----------



## VBF (Apr 15, 2017)

A microwave, a blender, a coffeemaker, a mixer, and a toaster oven (which we'll switch over to exclusively when the microwave dies).


----------



## 406127 (Feb 23, 2021)

I have a coffeepot, microwave, handheld mixer, small George Forman grill. I have not used the mixer in2 yrs.


----------

